# Ausfallenden für M3 und M6



## Schweinfurter (19. August 2010)

Hey Intenseianer,
wollt mal hören ob Nachfrage an Ausfallenden für´s M3 und so weit ich weiß müssten die ja auch fürs M6 passen besteht. Weil ein Kollege von mir ist Ingenieur und hat auch eine Firma mit den passenden Maschinen dafür, um die Teile zu fertigen. Weiß noch ich was dann so ein Paar kosten wird, aber wäre schon mal schön zu wissen, ob die nachfrage besteht.
Mfg


----------



## DH_RYDA (19. August 2010)

ja, die M3 ausfallenden passen. das problem ist nur, dass das Trettlager dann sehr niedrig ist. diese wurden anfänglich mit dem M6 ausgeliefert und man hatte das problem, dass der hinterreifen am sitzerohr radierte. später hat das M6 eigene Ausfallenenden bekommen, wo "M6" eingraviert war, die dann auch das trettlager angehoben hatten.

bin mein M6 mit bei beiden gefahren und mit den alten musste man schon sehr aufpassen. Trettlagerhöhe bei 34,5 cm und 23cm FW ist hald ziemlich krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweinfurter (19. August 2010)

Also in Ausfallenden bei meinem M3 ist auch M6 eingraviert. Wusste nicht ob das orginal so ist oder war, weil ich den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft hab. Also würde die mit M6 eingraviert als Vorlage nehmen.
Mfg


----------

